# Finally, one I'm happy with!



## Dixie (May 21, 2009)

I'm usually extremely critical of every bar I do, but this one! I love everything about it! I love the texture, the scent: Energy, the color and especially the 'swirl in the pot effect!' And it feels great on my skin....love this recipe. Love this one!!!  So I had to share and say I finally did it


----------



## heartsong (May 21, 2009)

*x*

  now THAT'S pretty soap!!!   

love the whole effect!  good for you! congrats!


----------



## heyjude (May 21, 2009)

Hooray!!! Your bar looks really nice.   

I'm so happy for you!!!

Jude


----------



## Dixie (May 21, 2009)

Thanks Now I just need to be patient and let it cure properly! *sigh


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

very very nice Dixie! 

the photography and set up excellent!


----------



## topcat (May 21, 2009)

That is gorgeous soap Dixie!  Congratulations on achieving what you set out to achieve.

Tanya


----------



## Galavanting Gifts (May 21, 2009)

wow! that looks like beautiful soap, will you sample a piece before you sell it? if so let us know what it's like, it makes me wanna reach through the comp monitor and grab a piece, do you have a name for it yet?


----------



## Dixie (May 21, 2009)

Thanks guys.

A name Galavanting Gifts? I hadn't even thought of naming it. It's scented with Energy from BrambleBerry, which by the way behaves very well in CP soap. So give it a name for it....what should it be? I'm no good at naming


----------



## studioalamode (May 21, 2009)

Galavanting Gifts said:
			
		

> do you have a name for it yet?



How about something from song lyrics?

Very pretty - I can see why you are so happy!!!


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

Dixie you did do it for sure , that is beautiful . I love the color and the swirl , you could call it beautiful energy , because it is .

Kitn


----------



## rubato456 (May 21, 2009)

very pretty swirl! great job! so exciting when things come out as you wish....what did you use for colorant?


----------



## Godiva (May 21, 2009)

Love everything about it!


----------



## Dixie (May 22, 2009)

[quotewhat did you use for colorant?[/quote]

chrome grn oxide, just a tiny bit.

Thanks for all the compliments. I have been thinking about it and I really do want to give it a name just don't know what.


----------



## Dixie (May 22, 2009)

Ok, so why isn't my quote thingy working? It has worked for me in the past. What am I doing wrong guys?


----------



## ChrissyB (May 22, 2009)

Can't help with the quotes, I can't make it work either.
Very nice soap though Dixie. Looking forward to your next ones!!


----------



## surf girl (May 22, 2009)

Dixie said:
			
		

> Ok, so why isn't my quote thingy working? It has worked for me in the past. What am I doing wrong guys?



You left out the square bracket on the end of that first "quote" word.  

Beautiful soap!! Love the swirl.  What do those scents actually smell like?


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

Very cool. Isn't it just great when you find something that works to stick to!? sadly this happens less frequently for me.


----------



## vivcarm (May 22, 2009)

They are beautiful, and look lovely and creamy, and as usual I LOVE the colour green!


----------



## Dixie (May 22, 2009)

> What do those scents actually smell like?





I can't describe it. I bought it from BrambleBerry. Here is their description of it:

Energy: A stimulating blend of Citrus, including Grapefruit, Lemon and Lime, with hints of fresh Cucumber and Jasmine, and a touch of Pineapple, Blackberry and Champagne. Energy is an exciting mix that's perfect for spring and summer. Not safe for gel candles.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

That sounds like a fantastic blend  Dixie , I have added it  to my FO wish list.
( I wonder when I will run out of paper :wink
Kitn


----------



## Dixie (May 22, 2009)

> ( I wonder when I will run out of paper )




LOL, I was just thinking the other day I should write a book


----------



## krissy (May 23, 2009)

what about calling it spirit?


----------



## eucalypta (May 23, 2009)

Very pretty! Love the swirl and the colours


----------



## SimplyE (May 23, 2009)

Dixie said:
			
		

> > What do those scents actually smell like?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OHHH!!! nice soap!  I am expecting that scent this week!  Do you like it?


----------



## ChrissyB (May 24, 2009)

The scent sounds great.


----------

